

Ask HN: Best web servers - UK based - joshuahornby

Simple question, i was with 123-reg and they were shocking! So im moving and where should i be going? Need ssh etc.
======
DirtyMonkey
I've been using Linode for almost two years now and can't fault them; they're
the best hosting company I've dealt with. You create and bootup “Linodes”,
which are VPS's (Xen based) running your choice of Linux.

Other recommendations if you have a bit more slack in your budget: Amazon's
AWS or Hetzner (not UK based, but it's hard to notice – ping their servers).

